# Looking for Wheels for my 06 GTO



## EvilGoat (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking for some 18" or 19" chrome corvette Z06 C6 deep dish wheels, anyone know a company or a person that is selling them? thanks any help would be great thanks again.

Later 

Landon


----------

